# sprint to ntelos



## big_c (Sep 2, 2011)

i lost my phone from ntelos and today i got a galaxy s 2 from sprint can i just flash a rom that will work for ntelos or is there something else i have to do. im not a noob to flashing and had the s1 befor this just never took a phone to a different comp.


----------



## big_c (Sep 2, 2011)

come on no one has a bone to throw me i really dont want to pay for something if i can do it my self


----------



## xxxntwv (Dec 5, 2012)

flashing just the rom wont get it working.i had the ntelos store flash mine but im sure if you google enough you can get it going yourself.i know you need to flash the correct prl and data settings but not sure how to do it exactly.


----------



## Vis0nz (Jul 4, 2012)

I have nTelos also, and the guy that flashes all my phones uses Flashtotalk. Although getting your IMEI into the system is the real issue at hand. Flashing a ROM will not do anything.... At all.....


----------

